
WHO Fed Firecracker to the Pregnant Elephant in Kerala? - austinary
https://www.thejournaltoday.com/who-fed-firecracker-to-the-pregnant-elephant-in-kerala-india/
======
TakakiTohno
What a sick world. If I saw that happening, I'd probably be in jail for
manslaughter.

------
eesmith
The first word should be "Who" as in the question "who did this?" not "WHO" as
in "World Health Organization."

